# just moved today- Windgap Pa



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw they are very cute!


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks. he is fitting right into the routine with no issues. i am very happy about that.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that's good.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Your horse is GORGOUS! I have an appy weakness (only ones that look like yours, I'm not a fan of the Leopard Appy's) How old is her? Details please.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like a great place he is at. Is it a friend's place or are you at a training facility? What a looker!

WE want more photos!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hey collen does your appy have any sneeker six lines in him........really nice looking appy you have


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks everyone. unfortunately, he has no pedigree with the Ap horse club. but they registered him b/c he has 4 of the qualities needed. i'm bummed b/c i really wish i knew his lines. He is going to be 16 on May 21, the facility is a trail riding barn, not for lessons, or training. I am there b/c of the state park and the trails it offers. 

I did not take any new photos, i'll do that when i go up again. We had a leo app that was pretty, too.

try this link- it is my hubby with his leo app, Tango. he did clicker training, and taught tango to touch anything he pointed at, and then taught him to kick a ball with his front leg. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B4Y2JyN_R2c


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Loved the ball kicking. Very cute. What a neat color for a horse! A friend of mine years ago taught one of her horses thru clicker training, to fetch. She would throw a cone and he would go pick it up and bring it back. It was quite funny to watch.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

Horses are so smart. You just have to motivate them.


----------

